# Another hand gun or a shot gun for personal / home defense??? Decision, decisions..??



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, just need some recommendations on my next purchase. I already own a beretta px4 storm (full size in the 9mm selection), im considering a glock 19 or glock 22?

Or should I get a shotgun, or AR?

I'm leaning towards the shotgun or glock 22? I have a 9mm, why get another (g19)?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I would have to agree!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Get a Glock 22. Great pistol! 40cal is likewise a great round.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

denner said:


> Get a Glock 22 please. :buttkick:


You think that's the best option?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

To be quite honest with you, I truly don't know, but I do believe you are fairly new to firearms and the PX4 was your first purchase? Do you honestly believe you need another firearm for self defense/ home protection?


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

get yourself a double-barreled shotgun. Joe O'Biden says it's the best home defense choice.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Get a shotgun. The 12-gauge combat shotgun has been called the most effective anti-personnel firearm invented. The saturation effect of buckshot and, at close range, birdshot is simply devastating.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

How well have you mastered your PX4?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> . . . Or should I get a shotgun, or AR? . . .


Here's my deal.

I keep my Beretta 92 on my night table. Within easy reach. Trijicon factory installed night sights. Bought new in 1992.

Between the table and my bed is my Mossberg 500 "cheap self-defense" shotgun. All black and plastic. 20 in. barrel. 7+1 00 buck.
It stands vertically inside the original cardboard box. The box "flap" is partially open. Out of sight, but easily reached. I have no
children, so this is OK by me.

There are plenty of self-defense shotguns available. I selected my 12 gauge pump from Mossberg for two reasons. The 20 in.
barrel over the 18 in. gets me more rounds. The reason for the Mossberg over the much-loved Rem. 870 is simple. The
Mossberg has its safety mounted on the top of the comb, behind the the receiver. This is TOTALLY intiutive. Want to fire ?
Push the safety forward with your thumb. No fumbling with "cross-bolt" safeties by the trigger guard.

If you get a shotgun, buy a box (25) of cheap plain 'ol birdshot "target stuff". Get some cardbox boxes and some place to shoot.
Shoot boxes at 5 yards, 10 yards, 20 yards, and 40 yards, if you have the room. Now you will have learned two VERY
important things.

First, a twelve gauge shotgun kicks like hell (and you probably won't be considering a "pistol grip" instead of the full length stock).
A pump shotgun can pour out rounds like crazy. But if you can't control the recoil, it won't be doing anything but putting a lot
of holes in your drywall.

Second, a shotgun IS NOT a scattergun at inside your house distances. Not even with the "self-defense cylinder barrel" which
has no choke. If you are going to have to use it inside your house, you are going to HAVE to aim the thing. And yes, if you
hit anything, it is going down.

As always, YMMV. :smt1099


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

XDm 9mm 5.25 on the nightstand. XDs .45 for carry and a Remmy 870 Tactical 6 + 1 by the bed.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You may consider an AR or AK for those ultimate lawless moments such as the LA Riots, LA Earth Quakes(which I believe you folks are due for some richter scale shakers) Hurricane Katrina, Hurricane Andrew (I lived through that one) "I didn't see a cop, national guard, nothing for 2 weeks and some neighborhoods in Homestead, Florida City were on their own w/ no electricity for months guarding off looters.") tsunami's, mass electrical grid failures or whatever else nature has in store to allow the lawless opportunist, rapist, murderers, pillagers' and plunderers out and about, just sayin. Been there done that. No electricity is the real kicker, makes it real dark at night.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Here's my deal.
> 
> I keep my Beretta 92 on my night table. Within easy reach. Trijicon factory installed night sights. Bought new in 1992.
> 
> ...


Dan P, you won't believe this one: I have a Beretta 92G with Trijicons that I purchased new in 1993 as my nightstand gun , a Winchester SXP home defender 5 in the tube(Turkey Import) in a cardboard box, but not original, OO Buck and Slugs , the box "flap" is partially open. Out of sight, but easily reached and unfortunately it has the cross bolt safety. Other than that protocol is squared away sir. :smt1099


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah I agree that the AR's if stuff really hits the fan....

If for some reason, thinks go "cray cray".


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> Hey guys, just need some recommendations on my next purchase. I already own a beretta px4 storm (full size in the 9mm selection), im considering a glock 19 or glock 22?
> 
> Or should I get a shotgun, or AR?
> 
> ...


Spread out the gun collection a bit and get the shotgun. I would go with a 12 ga. myself. The chances of getting shotgun ammo is still very good...then stock up. JMHO.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I will say what Steve says. Beware of the man with one gun, for he knows how to use it.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes I only have a px4 and I'd say I've mastered it. Probably put about 1K rounds through it and I must say my shot is pretty darn good.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

denner said:


> To be quite honest with you, I truly don't know, but I do believe you are fairly new to firearms and the PX4 was your first purchase? Do you honestly believe you need another firearm for self defense/ home protection?


It's more of a want kinda thing. a collection if you will. I don't need anything other than food, water and shelter. If I want another fire arm, i'm just asking for recommendations for home defense and in case the economy collapses.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> It's more of a want kinda thing. a collection if you will. I don't need anything other than food, water and shelter. If I want another fire arm, i'm just asking for recommendations for home defense and in case the economy collapses.


Fair enough, as the majority of posters recommended, a shotgun is a great choice and can be had in home defense models from anywhere from $349 to $500 new. Likewise, shells are generally most available as mentioned, Mossberg with the top mounted safety is a top contender. 870 Remington and I like my Winchester SXP as well. best bang for the buck for home defense. Congrats are your shooting BTW...


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> Yes I only have a px4 and I'd say I've mastered it. Probably put about 1K rounds through it and I must say my shot is pretty darn good.


Once again Laguy, your statement scares me. To say you've mastered a weapon after 1000 rounds is ridiculous and arrogant. From following your posts, we know it's your first handgun and near as I can tell, your first weapon. You have a few 1000 more rounds to go and different venues to shoot and years of practice to go. Range shooting is easy. Try some defensive courses where your shooting 2-3thousand rounds in a few days. Your shot is pretty darn good?


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

DanMN said:


> Once again Laguy, your statement scares me. To say you've mastered a weapon after 1000 rounds is ridiculous and arrogant. From following your posts, we know it's your first handgun and near as I can tell, your first weapon. You have a few 1000 more rounds to go and different venues to shoot and years of practice to go. Range shooting is easy. Try some defensive courses where your shooting 2-3thousand rounds in a few days. Your shot is pretty darn good?


I asked the question about "mastered" and now I regret my choice of words. I do think it is better to be "reasonably good" with one gun rather than so-so with many, but I can completely relate to the urge to collect, and I know I don't intend to spend years becoming a complete master with my first pistol before getting a couple more.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Yes I only have a px4 and I'd say I've mastered it. Probably put about 1K rounds through it and I must say my shot is pretty darn good.


Its good you have mastered your weapon. In a armed confrontation with the adrenaline flowing the situation becomes very fluid, that is why training is very important There is no better home defense gun than the shotgun, My choice 12 ga. pump w/ #4 buck


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Shooting is a perishable skill... it's never truely mastered. 

Even the best in the world train constantly to remain proficient.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TheLAGuy said:


> It's more of a want kinda thing. a collection if you will. I don't need anything other than food, water and shelter. If I want another fire arm, i'm just asking for recommendations for home defense and in case the economy collapses.


That is why I said to get the shot gun. A 12 ga. shot gun is a very useful tool.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

denner said:


> Dan P, you won't believe this one: I have a Beretta 92G with Trijicons that I purchased new in 1993 as my nightstand gun , a Winchester SXP home defender 5 in the tube(Turkey Import) in a cardboard box, but not original, OO Buck and Slugs , the box "flap" is partially open. Out of sight, but easily reached and unfortunately it has the cross bolt safety. Other than that protocol is squared away sir. :smt1099


Hey Denner, it's very obvious that great minds run down the same brain synapse connections !
I got my Italian 92 Centurion in Michigan, and I thought that "factory installed" Trijicons were pretty rare. Maybe not ?

My 92 knows it is an old and valued friend, and that I overlook its very evident holster wear on the sharp surfaces.
Sorta like my girlfriend knows she is a valued friend, and I overlook some of the very evident wear on some of her soft surfaces. :mrgreen:


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

Check out the Hi-Point carbine, takes handguns cartridges in 9mm, .45, and .40.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

JerseyJubal said:


> Check out the Hi-Point carbine, takes handguns cartridges in 9mm, .45, and .40.


Those have been hard to come by lately.:smt076


----------

